# SkyBlueVaping Concentrates



## ProDiCaL (10/10/14)

So I just recieved my goodies from SkyBlueVaping a starter kit basically with a few concentrates. First things first just want to mention the wonderfull service i recieved and would like to thank Melinda for helping me all the way.

Now to the nitty gritty part.

Im new to the whole mixing thing and have downloaded the eJuiceMeUp app for the pc. I understand how it works and all but would like to open my mind to idea's as to what percentage I should mix the double chocolate and fudge brownie at in a 9mg 50/50 blend.

I have read along the lines of 8% is a good place to start as mention by Derick in another thread, but would like to hear from others who have dabelled in the art of mixing where I should at.

Big thanx in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

mmmmmm i like that fudge brownie. i used 10% fudge brownie concentrate with 1% baverian cream and it is yum yum. don't have any chocolate so cant help you there. taste is a personal thing so its really hard to tell what will be good for you. remember to steep as some juice freshly mixed might be a bad idea to vape

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (10/10/14)

@hands oohkay will keep it mind for next order when i ordered that one was out of stock at the time. But damn this thing smells too delicious makes me hungry. I went 10% in a 10ml bottles will let it steep till sunday or monday and test thanx for input


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

its gonna taste just as good as it smells. i have made some without cream and it was really good.


----------



## Derick (10/10/14)

We generally start at 8% when we mix new flavours and then adjust to taste from there. It's tough for us to mix a flavour to a level that everyone would like, so I try and follow a simple rule:

Make it strong enough so you can still taste it in your mouth for a few minutes after vaping, but not so strong that you are sick of the flavour after only vaping one tank of it. In fact, I taste test a new flavour for a full day and if at the end of the day I can still vape another tank, I know the flavour is not too strong.

I know there are people out there that like to go as high as 30% with some of these flavours and although that might taste great in the short term, I find that the stronger you make a flavour the quicker you get sick of it. I also suspect that these stronger flavours definitely add to the probability of the dreaded vaper's tongue 

Some flavours will start tasting 'perfumy' or 'flowery' when you mix them too strong, so if you get that kind of chemical taste, then back off a bit on the flavouring - or try leaving the bottle open for a day or two - most of the flavourings are very volatile and will evaporate rather quickly when left open.

If a flavour tastes harsh , it could be that it is too strongly mixed, or it might need some steeping to settle out a bit - or you could add some creamy type flavour to it (like the Bavarian cream) - this will round out the harsh tones quite nicely - and with some practice you can get the level just right where you don't taste any actual creaminess, just the rounded out result of the main flavour.

DIY mixing is lots of fun, hope you enjoy and If I can give one last piece of advice - it would be to write down everything - nothing quite as frustrating as making a really nice mix and then not being able to reproduce it

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## LandyMan (11/10/14)

I mix all mine at 12%. 10% just didn't have enough flavour for me

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (11/10/14)

@Derick, when it comes to steeping, what method do you use and for how long?


----------



## Derick (11/10/14)

Raslin said:


> @Derick, when it comes to steeping, what method do you use and for how long?


Steeping is filled with lots of superstitions and misinformation, but having said that, if a method works for you, then stick to it.

Personally I let it stand for 5 days or so for most flavours and keep it out of direct sunlight. I don't open it, or squeeze it, or rub my elbow on a potato under the full moon or any other weird and wonderful methods out there 

There are methods to speed steep and we will do that when testing new flavours to see if it radically changes from new to steeped.

Our method to speed steep - put it in a slow cooker on its lowest setting for 3 hours. Word of warning here, heat breaks down nicotine, so if you use this method, prepare to have some nicotine loss - there was a post on reddit a while back where the guy used a nicotine test kit and he reported as much as a 20% drop in nicotine levels after 3 hours in a slow cooker.

I have heard that ultrasonic jewelry cleaners, strapping your bottle to an orbital sander or paint mixer will steep your juices in minutes, but it is not something I can confirm. In fact, the general feeling is that you should not introduce air bubbles to your mix, as the air can interact with nicotine and cause oxidation - which breaks down the nicotine and drops the levels again, but I have no science to back up that theory - other than nicotine storage instructions - which is to store it in an airtight container, filled with nitrogen and at no higher than 6 Degrees C

So I only use our slow cooker method for testing new flavours - if it is for myself to vape, I let it stand - 5 days minimum, 2 weeks at the max.

I have read that some tobacco flavours you need to let steep for months, but I am not much of a tobacco fan, so can't really confirm.

Steeping time will vary from flavour to flavour however - Melinda's VC for instance only needs about 3 days - generally, when the colour of the juice darkens, then you can consider it steeped.

This is all in general terms of course, there are exceptions to all these 'rules' - some flavours don't ever change colour, no matter how long you steep it and some flavours never improve with steeping. I have found that the more complex a flavour, the more it is likely to benefit from steeping

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

LOL @Derick I loved this part: ".... _I don't open it, or squeeze it, or rub my elbow on a potato under the full moon_ ...."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (11/10/14)

johan said:


> LOL @Derick I loved this part: ".... _I don't open it, or squeeze it, or rub my elbow on a potato under the full moon_ ...."




I've read some... interesting methods. Big thing is, if you open the bottle a lot, you are allowing the flavour to escape. The flavour will evaporate inside the bottle until the air inside the bottle is saturated with flavour and no more will evaporate. By opening it and squeezing it, you are introducing fresh air, allowing more flavour to evaporate. So in essence, you are making the mix weaker. So yes, your flavour profile will change, and the more volatile chemicals in the mix will be the fastest to evaporate. If you like the resulting taste, then by all means, use this as your steeping method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (11/10/14)

@Derick, thanks for the explanation, makes me more confident in what I am doing. I was going though all the steeping threads and was beginjng to believe the only mix under a full moon stuff..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (11/10/14)

Raslin said:


> @Derick, thanks for the explanation, makes me more confident in what I am doing. I was going though all the steeping threads and was beginjng to believe the only mix under a full moon stuff..


Cool man, glad I could help - and I am by no means the only authority on steeping, plenty of people out there have had great success with some pretty crazy methods, but I tend to be someone that likes to keep things simple.

In the end, if it works for you, then use it, no matter how crazy or simple it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (11/10/14)

I hear you. I like to keep things simple too, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

Derick said:


> I've read some... interesting methods. Big thing is, if you open the bottle a lot, you are allowing the flavour to escape. The flavour will evaporate inside the bottle until the air inside the bottle is saturated with flavour and no more will evaporate. By opening it and squeezing it, you are introducing fresh air, allowing more flavour to evaporate. So in essence, you are making the mix weaker. So yes, your flavour profile will change, and the more volatile chemicals in the mix will be the fastest to evaporate. If you like the resulting taste, then by all means, use this as your steeping method.



You are correct, a gas exchange must take place, and the most damage is done by introducing oxygen, as O2 is a very strong oxidant on its own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (12/10/14)

Thanx for all the inputs from everybody will be following the above mentioned recipe that i can pick out in between the lines. I think ill do the steep till sunday evening and give it a vape just for taste. Then decide how to proceed from there. 


Sent from my vertical cloud combustion APV


----------

